# The Lovebirds......



## CorkysMom (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, Lexi was brought home in real hopes ofbonding her and Corky....she came in and I held her for a few the othernite and he was in here, he was NOT impressed....he lunged and got meinstead of her. (thankfully)...I was a lil concerned...

The next night my husband went in and got her and had her sit withhim....this was a different story. He didn't seem to caremuch that she was there, and even kissed her ear a coupletimes. Big difference seems to be that I am HIS....my husbandhe doesn't care about like he does me...other than a transport from thebunny room to see mom in bed. 

Tonite we brought her out again and he was all relaxed andflopped...she pulled his tail a bit, he let her....and then a fewminutes later he stuck his head clear under here and totallysubmitted!!! 

I am SOOOOOO proud of him!!! Below is the result of tonite...we couldhardly pry them apart!!! I think we are well on the way to having avery happy couple on our hands!!!!


----------



## Shuu (Oct 4, 2005)

One word: Adorable!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 4, 2005)

Bless! :inlove:


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh YAY for the happy couple!


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah!! That's such good news!! And wow does Corky ever have shiney ears, they look so soft!!

--Dawn


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 4, 2005)

They look so contented and cute.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 4, 2005)

I have to say, it does me good to see the little man so happy. :inlove:


----------



##  (Oct 4, 2005)

:great: YEAAAHHHHHH!!! Corkynow has a wonderfull andbeautiful girlfriend , Im gladyou posted the pictures . they look socontent .


----------



## bluebird (Oct 4, 2005)

thats good news,cute picture too.bluebird


----------



## bunnydude (Oct 4, 2005)

Great news! They certainly make a cute couple!


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 4, 2005)

Great great news!! Great to know that they're both getting along!

More more pictures of the lovebirds please! 

Take cares now,
K&amp;E


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh Goodness!!!

Look at these two chubby, beautiful faces!






We Definitely NEED more pictures of these two lovebugs.

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll be sure to get more as the relationshipprogresses...right now we're taking it slow so no one decides to getgrumpy and someone ends up hurt...but I for sure think we are off tothe right start!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, my heart seriously just melted. I just love seeing them cuddle like that.

Having a bad day and that just made my morning.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG! That is just PRECIOUS!

They are the cutest couple EVER!

Laura


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 4, 2005)

OH wow... how beautiful they both are... GOOD LUCK with the bonding!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 4, 2005)

Congrats! I know from experience that there's nothing like the feeling of seeing your precious bunny fall in love!


----------



## Zee (Oct 4, 2005)

A Match made in Heaven

:heart:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

Now that they have each other, they don't needyou. The best thing to do is send them to Tucker Town wherethey'll live happily ever after.





-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 4, 2005)

:rofl:You really think my Corky wouldbail on his mom that easy??? After all we been thru.....woman,.....yourCRAZY....nor would I be able to part with him.....he seems to beenjoying the attn from BOTH his girls......:hug: What alife!!!


----------



## CMiska (Oct 4, 2005)

:inlove:May not of been love at firstsite, but love at first bite  They are just to cutetogether. A match made in heaven


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 4, 2005)

It don't get any cuter than these two. 
Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh, that is just so cute. I know Corky willalways love his Mommy best, but he sure looks like he is getting upclose and personal with the new girl in town. Lovely !

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, we had another wonderful session tonite,guessing it was a lil over an hour...and even with her around, I'mstill getting my fair share of loves and kisses from my lil man...soits all good! 






She seems to like to lay like spoons with him...  






OHHHH...I just love this girl to pieces!! 








We like to snuggle tight! 






Mom says we make a very cute couple...what do you think? 






Think we could get much closer? 






Austin thought we needed a "bonding butts" picture. 






Just look at these profiles!






And I love him too!!!!!


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG, they are just too cute together.She reminds me so much of Daisy. What a beautiful girl youhave to go with that adorable boy!

Jen


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 4, 2005)

They are just so perfect together! They look like an old, married couple!






These pictures have made my day!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh My God! :tears2: Thesepictures are so heartwarming and precious they seriously almost bringtears to my eyes. He's such a good boy the way hewatches over and takes care of His Lady. 






Look at these babies. If ever love could be seen, it is between these two.






They're both so finally 'Home' in body, mind and soul. It doesn't get better than this.

:star:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 5, 2005)

Love the way the twoof them arelooking at you as if to say wouldyou kindly leave us alonewith that dogarned camera flash so that we can enjoy our momenttogether? 






If they were in Tucker Town, I wouldn't frustrate them. :wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 5, 2005)

RIIIIIIIGGGHHHHHTTTT...You'd be after all thatcuteness just as much as I am!! You can't resist it!!!! As I toldCorky....I'd only get him a pretty g/f...no uglies for such a handsomeguy! 

I couldn't be more pleased with their progress together...I just lovethe tort/broken tort combo they make together....I wasn't even thinkingabout that when I chose her!!! She was so sweet that I had to have herand I was sure she was the right one for my special lil man!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, they are such a beautiful pair! 

He looks so much like my Chompers too.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 5, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> He looks so much like my Chompers too.




I thought that same thing, Stephanie! Corky looks *A LOT* like Chompers.

* * * * * * *

PGG,

You still have to battle your health issues. It's too muchwork for you to take care of these two...the cage cleanings, makingsure their brushed, fresh water, full hay, all that work involved inmaking sure they have their run time, remain healthy. It'sreally unfair and selfish of you not to send them to TuckerTown. :no: 

If you Really loved them the way you claim to, you'd let me come and get them.

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 5, 2005)

LOL

Do I see a bunnynapping venture in the making?


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 5, 2005)

What wonderful pics. They look like they were made for each other - a perfect match. I am soooo happy for you all 

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 5, 2005)

LMAO @ Carolyn...she forgets I have help... Besides, Corky got depressed while I was in thehospital...girlfriend or not, I don' think he'd do well away from hismom!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 5, 2005)

That's the most awesome case of love at first sight I've ever seen! It brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 5, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> LMAO @ Carolyn...she forgets I have help... Besides, Corky got depressed while I was in the hospital...girlfriendor not, I don' think he'd do well away from his mom!






Ididn't like readingthat!



-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 5, 2005)

I keep on coming back to this thread to look at these two. They are just so adorable. It brings a smile to my face everytime. 

Can't wait to show my hubby.


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 5, 2005)

:tears2:No words for how Adorable this is--


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 5, 2005)

i love this picture,


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 5, 2005)

They are the most perfect couple I haveever seen. I melt every time I see them. I come here againand again because I always leave smiling and feeling warm and fuzzyinside.



Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 6, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *PuterGeekGirl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > LMAO @Carolyn...she forgets I have help...  Besides, Corky gotdepressed while I was in the hospital...girlfriend or not, I don' thinkhe'd do well away from his mom!
> ...


Didn't like reading what, that my boy still needs his mom??Even tonite, he had to lay by me with Lexi on the other side....had tohave both his girls I guess.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 6, 2005)

You :witch: !!!

You are NOT helping my Mood today, Young Lady!





-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey, easy there...I been takin :witch:lessons from Gypsy and am getting quote good.... 

If it makes you feel any better tho, Corky about gave me a heart attacktoday...he was in MAJOR flop mode and didn't get up when I went inthere and said something...lil stinker didn't move tilIdropped some romaine in there!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 6, 2005)

Aww Corkers is so happy!!! He's got women falling all over him. What a love!

Please don't take any more lessons from Gypsy. You don't need any help!

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 6, 2005)

Since you think I'm doing so well on my own, I'll go a lil further and u/l a new avatar... 



:witch:

(btw, I'm so NOT feelin the love here from ya anymore....:shock


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 6, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Since you think I'm doing so well on my own, I'll go a lilfurther and u/l a new avatar...








You are evil! 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, maybe a bit....too bad that witch doesn't have an evil laugh sound to go with her...  

But...umm...really, I'm not being evil...I just thought maybe you'denjoy seeing those adorable faces everytime I post..... :embarrassed:


----------



##  (Oct 6, 2005)

Love the new Avitar PGG , its so cutewith them together , 

:witch:lessons free fllying lessons $100.00 LOL


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 6, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Nowthat they have each other, they don't need you. The bestthing to do is send them to Tucker Town where they'll live happily everafter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Mental Note To Self: *NEVER post pictures of a bonded pair if I ever have one!


----------



## ariel (Oct 9, 2005)

They are the MOST adorable pair I have seen in my whole life.

They are in love for sure, they are best friends.:hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks so much, I'm jus thrilled with howthey've taken to one another!!! And I haven't lost my boy...Istill get all the kisses and love I did before! :angel:


----------



## ariel (Oct 9, 2005)

That's great you still get just as much lovin' as before

It must be lovely to watch them play and then snuggle together


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 9, 2005)

*JanPuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Thanks so much, I'm jus thrilled with how they've taken to oneanother!!! And I haven't lost my boy...I still get all thekisses and love I did before! :angel:


That Corky really is one special boy. Not many bunnies will split their affections between two admiring ladies


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes, I was a lil nervous about things between him and I changing (yes, I'm a bit selfish when it comes to him..   ) 

The lovebirds officially moved in together last nite and are now"living in sin"...but so far its going great...as I type they aresnuggled up on the shelf together.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> *Mental Note To Self: *NEVER post pictures of a bonded pair if I ever have one!




Oh I would*NEVER*do that to you!



-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 10, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Oh Iwould*NEVER*do that to you!
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn




:nononoon't even bother trying to lie to me! You are far from an ANGEL!:brat:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

:embarrassed:


----------



## Lassie (Apr 16, 2006)

The brown one looks like my bunny.


----------

